# Anyone been to Rosey Rump's or similar place in Williamsburg?



## kpgclark (Mar 11, 2006)

Has anyone been to Rosey Rump's or similar place in Williamsburg?  This is one of those period type dinner theatres.  Also would it be appropriate for a 9 and 11 year old?  Just looking for places to have fun!


----------



## rod (Mar 11, 2006)

If you go to Rosie Rumpe's, don't take the kids.  The show does tend to be raunchy.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 11, 2006)

I wouldn't waste your money.

Williamsburg is getting a Ripley's Believe it or Not Museum too.


----------



## kpgclark (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, I guess I really mangled the spelling!  Guess I won't be going there either.  Thanks for the responses.


----------

